# Poodles for Adoption Midwest



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I hope they find homes soon. So sad that they spent their whole lives in a puppy mill.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Lakes Poodle rescue is great. I got Barkley from them. They put us in touch with the owner, I brought Sari to meet him and since the meet went great we got him.


----------

